# Advanced taping tools



## 2buckcanuck

I finally got some use out of the taping knives sent me, so here's my opinion
I really like the mud pan, just like everyone else does, but I loved it even more today, 2buckjr cut his finger on it while cleaning it. That should teach him not to touch it 

They remind me of these knives http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Wipedown-Knives/Wallboard-Wipedown-Knife . but these ones tend to break with in 3 months, so I gave up on buying them. The advance knives have the same action/bend like these ones, but their way stronger. I was really putting a lot of stress on them, more force than normal, and they performed well. It felt like the bending action was going through the whole knife, not just the blade.I'm going to let 2buckjr use them tomorrow, if they survive him, then their really TUFF tools, that kid breaks every thing:furious:

Were hawk and trowel guys, but I did try the 10" out on 1st coat bead, seemed ok to me, nothing wrong with the tool. (just don't see how P&K guys gain speed compared to H&T, but that's a different thread).:whistling2:

I really like the 6", it's my new favourite toy.My hand can cramp up when doing screws etc, but I'm starting to notice the hand grip is making a difference, I like the grip.

We mostly use the straight knives for wiping tape, and to skim some times, just for a change up or mood thing.

My only complaint, and it's no fault of Advance tools, I will half to duct tape one knife to a pole sander. We do a lot of stuff with a wiping knife on a stick, and I see from this site a lot of other guys do too. So maybe......just a Idea, but maybe you can invent some type of adapter , that allows you to attach your knives to a pole sanding handle. One that can pivot or swivel too. Or a adjustable handle, that allows you to place or remove the wiping knife fast, that may be stronger. Just a idea, but I think some thing like that will sell.

Here's one example where longer knives are needed (sorry Sir mudslinger) 



 go to the one minute mark, and there's the knives I compare it to, but they break to easy as said.

and a advanced tool vid 




Thank you Advanced tools, for giving and letting me try your tools, I do like them.

And thank you too Rhardman, for setting it up


----------



## betterdrywall

if you have a friend with a meatl shop you can make your own ceiling knife.. you will need a tube about 2 foot long or so 3 inch a rod that is adjustable to lenght , a push rod and plunger. metal to amke blade and sides basically what you have is a blade with sides that attach to the tube , when you wipe down the mud runs into the tube and when full you just use the plunger rod and dump out the mud into your bucket. sorry kinda tired right now,, been along time since i have used one of these homemade knifes. works great up to ten foot. and you can wipe alot of tape without stopping.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

WTF  that sounds cool, can you post a drawing??????:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

or you can also buy a "shield" handle from your paint store, like SW. It has two screw holes to attach a shield blade to it. Any drywall knife that two rivets in it, will work, they are placed in exactly the same place. Just drill out the rivets, remove the handle, and attach the blade to the shield handle. It pivets so you have an adjustable wipe down knife that will fit any paint pole handle.


----------



## betterdrywall

Capt-sheetrock said:


> or you can also buy a "shield" handle from your paint store, like SW. It has two screw holes to attach a shield blade to it. Any drywall knife that two rivets in it, will work, they are placed in exactly the same place. Just drill out the rivets, remove the handle, and attach the blade to the shield handle. It pivets so you have an adjustable wipe down knife that will fit any paint pole handle.


 Yeah I was gonna say that as well,Captain ,, me and you is the chits. and I think half the time we just drizzle the chits!


----------



## betterdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> WTF  that sounds cool, can you post a drawing??????:yes::thumbup:


 Maybe rhardman will want to work something up with me,, I still have some good ideals. This one is an oldie but a goodie and could be improved upon easy.


----------



## rhardman

*I knew that was coming....*

I have a patent to finish up this week and 2 DWT guy's I have to finish theirs for.

I'm buried for the next 60 days with 4 prototypes for different people...but then....:thumbsup:

(Very soon, I'll be able to substantiate all my promises!)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

rhardman said:


> I have a patent to finish up this week and 2 DWT guy's I have to finish theirs for.
> 
> I'm buried for the next 60 days with 4 prototypes for different people...but then....:thumbsup:
> 
> (Very soon, I'll be able to substantiate all my promises!)


My idea or betterdrywall's idea ??????
either way I'm willing to test them both for you:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## rhardman

Let me know...:thumbup:


----------



## Advance Equipment

2buckcanuck said:


> I finally got some use out of the taping knives sent me, so here's my opinion
> I really like the mud pan, just like everyone else does, but I loved it even more today, 2buckjr cut his finger on it while cleaning it. That should teach him not to touch it
> 
> They remind me of these knives http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Wipedown-Knives/Wallboard-Wipedown-Knife . but these ones tend to break with in 3 months, so I gave up on buying them. The advance knives have the same action/bend like these ones, but their way stronger. I was really putting a lot of stress on them, more force than normal, and they performed well. It felt like the bending action was going through the whole knife, not just the blade.I'm going to let 2buckjr use them tomorrow, if they survive him, then their really TUFF tools, that kid breaks every thing:furious:
> 
> Were hawk and trowel guys, but I did try the 10" out on 1st coat bead, seemed ok to me, nothing wrong with the tool. (just don't see how P&K guys gain speed compared to H&T, but that's a different thread).:whistling2:
> 
> I really like the 6", it's my new favourite toy.My hand can cramp up when doing screws etc, but I'm starting to notice the hand grip is making a difference, I like the grip.
> 
> We mostly use the straight knives for wiping tape, and to skim some times, just for a change up or mood thing.
> 
> My only complaint, and it's no fault of Advance tools, I will half to duct tape one knife to a pole sander. We do a lot of stuff with a wiping knife on a stick, and I see from this site a lot of other guys do too. So maybe......just a Idea, but maybe you can invent some type of adapter , that allows you to attach your knives to a pole sanding handle. One that can pivot or swivel too. Or a adjustable handle, that allows you to place or remove the wiping knife fast, that may be stronger. Just a idea, but I think some thing like that will sell.
> 
> Here's one example where longer knives are needed (sorry Sir mudslinger) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM go to the one minute mark, and there's the knives I compare it to, but they break to easy as said.
> 
> and a advanced tool vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eWZnlmV9R8
> 
> Thank you Advanced tools, for giving and letting me try your tools, I do like them.
> 
> And thank you too Rhardman, for setting it up


 
Hello 2buckcanuck,

Thank you for taking the time to review our tools. It is always rewarding to know that professionals like our hand tools. Advance realizes the importance of good quality tools and that is why they are designed and manufactured for the professional contractors. Also, we are working on a new knife that you can pivot. I will definitely keep you in mind when we have samples available for testing.

Thank you,
DeAnne


----------



## smisner50s

here is one of my guys using my knife and pan from advance he loved them so much he threatened to not give em back ...thanks


----------



## Workaholic

I like the pan a lot and tend to use the 6. 10 and 12 the most.


----------



## smisner50s

Workaholic said:


> I like the pan a lot and tend to use the 6. 10 and 12 the most.


 the 6 is sweet


----------



## Workaholic

smisner50s said:


> the 6 is sweet


I agree. Nice set all the way around,


----------



## smisner50s

Workaholic said:


> I agree. Nice set all the way around,


 deffently


----------



## 2buckcanuck

smisner50s said:


> the 6 is sweet


I was using the 6" on some three ways today, and "I'm lovin it" !!!!
And for some reason I have a urge for a big Mac now


----------



## smisner50s

Emmmm big mac...another good tv show man vs food


2buckcanuck said:


> I was using the 6" on some three ways today, and "I'm lovin it" !!!!
> And for some reason I have a urge for a big Mac now


----------



## chris

smisner50s said:


> here is one of my guys using my knife and pan from advance he loved them so much he threatened to not give em back ...thanks


what the hell happened to that tape?I love my banjo even more after seeing that.:thumbup:just pokin fun


----------



## smisner50s

chris said:


> what the hell happened to that tape?I love my banjo even more after seeing that.:thumbup:just pokin fun


Well you cant tell but thats a staircase we were taping.so I was at my limit streching to get that one..and josh was on stilts.


----------



## rhardman

*Admitting that Advance is making our pivoting mixer...*

The great thing about DeAnne and the guy's at Advance is that they have a conscious. It's a family company (4 or 5 generations) and they really want to do the right thing in every situation. I think they should sell their tools off their website but they want to support the distributors and not compete with them.

The distributors (local and online) should support the U.S. company rather than pushing Chinese tools under all the other labels. Chinese pricing isn't any better when you add in shipping costs, communication requirements and duty fees.

_Advance been' bery good to me..._

:thumbsup:


----------



## Advance Equipment

smisner50s said:


> here is one of my guys using my knife and pan from advance he loved them so much he threatened to not give em back ...thanks


Hello smisner50s

Thanks for sending the photo. It sure is great seeing our tools in action! We truly appreciate your support. 

Thanks again.
DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment

Workaholic said:


> I like the pan a lot and tend to use the 6. 10 and 12 the most.


Hello Workaholic,

Thanks for taking the time to comment on the Advance tools. We appreciate your feedback and positive thoughts!

DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment

rhardman said:


> The great thing about DeAnne and the guy's at Advance is that they have a conscious. It's a family company (4 or 5 generations) and they really want to do the right thing in every situation. I think they should sell their tools off their website but they want to support the distributors and not compete with them.
> 
> The distributors (local and online) should support the U.S. company rather than pushing Chinese tools under all the other labels. Chinese pricing isn't any better when you add in shipping costs, communication requirements and duty fees.
> 
> _Advance been' bery good to me..._
> 
> :thumbsup:


Rick,

All of us at Advance are very passionate about the products we manufacture. 

Thank you for all your support!! 

DeAnne


----------



## cazna

A small mudpan for corner picking with a 5 inch knife same style as ricks pan with the grip would be nice, About 7 or 8 inches long and thinner to hold. Hint Hint.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> A small mudpan for corner picking with a 5 inch knife same style as ricks pan with the grip would be nice, About 7 or 8 inches long and thinner to hold. Hint Hint.


I will agree with the 5" knife for the 3 ways or corner picking as cazna calls it. But I would GUESS P&K guys would want a bigger pan.

And today, 2buckjr used my 6" advanced knife when I went to get lunch. ( he really likes them, wants to get his own set).....But then !!!!!! he thinks I didn't see him, but he used my 12" I attached to a pole to scrap some mud off the floor:furious:

Are you allowed to sell a human being on ebay

Starting bid for 2buckjr.........2bucks


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> I will agree with the 5" knife for the 3 ways or corner picking as cazna calls it. But I would GUESS P&K guys would want a bigger pan.
> 
> And today, 2buckjr used my 6" advanced knife when I went to get lunch. ( he really likes them, wants to get his own set).....But then !!!!!! he thinks I didn't see him, but he used my 12" I attached to a pole to scrap some mud off the floor:furious:
> 
> Are you allowed to sell a human being on ebay
> 
> Starting bid for 2buckjr.........2bucks


He Didnt???? String him up, Surly he didnt, Come on man?? That would F me off so much, Sorry no bids from me.

I want a smaller pan for corner picking and touch ups etc cause i actually have smaller hands and if i hold a standard pan for to long it can give me [email protected] cramp, Not that i know what [email protected] cramp is mind you.


Ok, whos first to take a shot at that one??? Moore?? Kiwiman?? Mudstar?? 2Buck maybe, Go for it guys, dont dissapoint me now :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> He Didnt???? String him up, Surly he didnt, Come on man?? That would F me off so much, Sorry no bids from me.
> 
> I want a smaller pan for corner picking and touch ups etc cause i actually have smaller hands and if i hold a standard pan for to long it can give me [email protected] cramp, Not that i know what [email protected] cramp is mind you.
> 
> 
> Ok, whos first to take a shot at that one??? Moore?? Kiwiman?? Mudstar?? 2Buck maybe, Go for it guys, dont dissapoint me now :thumbsup:


How bad you get [email protected] cramp depends on who you are [email protected] ...Sorry, I'm a bit off my game tonight, thats the best I can do.


----------



## Advance Equipment

cazna said:


> A small mudpan for corner picking with a 5 inch knife same style as ricks pan with the grip would be nice, About 7 or 8 inches long and thinner to hold. Hint Hint.


Hi Cazna,

Years ago we made an 8" mud pan but did not sell enough to continue manufacturing. We do still offer a 10" mud pan.

Sorry!

DeAnne


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> How bad you get [email protected] cramp depends on who you are [email protected] ...Sorry, I'm a bit off my game tonight, thats the best I can do.


Who's counting, eh kiwiman :thumbup:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> He Didnt???? String him up, Surly he didnt, Come on man?? That would F me off so much, Sorry no bids from me.
> 
> I want a smaller pan for corner picking and touch ups etc cause i actually have smaller hands and if i hold a standard pan for to long it can give me [email protected] cramp, Not that i know what [email protected] cramp is mind you.
> 
> 
> Ok, whos first to take a shot at that one??? Moore?? Kiwiman?? Mudstar?? 2Buck maybe, Go for it guys, dont dissapoint me now :thumbsup:


I've never used a pan... wouldn't know. I'm right handed ,and that's where the [email protected] cramp becomes a problem.:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> I've never used a pan... wouldn't know. I'm right handed ,and that's where the [email protected] cramp becomes a problem.:whistling2:


Swap for the left, Its not to bad....... Its gets better with practice...........................For P&K that is


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Advance Equipment said:


> Hi Cazna,
> 
> Years ago we made an 8" mud pan but did not sell enough to continue manufacturing. We do still offer a 10" mud pan.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> DeAnne


HA HA







little hands cazna, no mud pan for you, your going to half ta' raid your wife's kitchen gear.

And you know what the Ladies say about a man with big hands :thumbup:. The bigger the hands , the bigger the........ Guess you wont want to hear that saying, little hands cazna:whistling2:

I need a bigger mud pan to fit my hands


----------



## cazna

I thought it was big feet big ****

I have size 10 feet so thats more than enough. :whistling2:

I think your confused??? Its Big mouth Small ****


----------



## moore

:lol::lol::lol::lol:!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> I thought it was big feet big ****
> 
> I have size 10 feet so thats more than enough. :whistling2:
> 
> I think your confused??? Its Big mouth Small ****












You got me, I can't think of a come back to that one:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

:blink::blink:


----------



## justadrywallguy

Loving the pan and knives, the 6" went M.I.A. soon after I got it. Haven't picked up my old pan since I got the Advanced pan.:thumbup:


----------



## Advance Equipment

justadrywallguy said:


> Loving the pan and knives, the 6" went M.I.A. soon after I got it. Haven't picked up my old pan since I got the Advanced pan.:thumbup:



Good morning justadrywallguy,

Thanks for taking the time to post your feedback. We are glad to hear your happy with Advance drywall tools.

DeAnne


----------



## 2buckcanuck

It dawned on me at work today you may be the only female on DWT ..... DeAnne

And some of us were being naughty and doing boyish stuff through out this thread ( the kiwi's started it:furious.

So Ill fill this post with some nice flowers, so you will feel more welcome and comfortable here


----------



## Advance Equipment

2buckcanuck said:


> It dawned on me at work today you may be the only female on DWT ..... DeAnne
> 
> And some of us were being naughty and doing boyish stuff through out this thread ( the kiwi's started it:furious.
> 
> So Ill fill this post with some nice flowers, so you will feel more welcome and comfortable here



Thank you for the flowers. They are beautiful! However, this was not necessary. I was raised with boys my entire life and I’m well aware of their boyish ways. The girls say "boys will be boys"
I have two sons of my own that occasionally talk like boys too. 
DWT has been very kind and accepting of Advance tools and talking to me, a female. 
Thanks again for the flowers. http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif
DeAnne


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> I want a smaller pan for corner picking and touch ups etc cause i actually have smaller hands and if i hold a standard pan for to long it can give me [email protected] cramp


Maybe you could take something like a plastic pan and cut it up, gluing or heating one end back onto one of the sections? I've got a 14" plastic pan that is narrower than the 12" ones I've had.

Advance's new steel pan has become my favourite steel pan. Still have to give their new knives another go/better go for some things, to see how well they might work compared to my Matrix and Richards knives. Tried the 6" the other day for 3 ways. It seems to have promise. I'm going to give it more time.


----------



## rhardman

*Hey Tim0282!*

DeAnne's trying to contact you.


----------



## Tim0282

rhardman said:


> DeAnne's trying to contact you.


A gentleman from Advance called sometime yesterday. Have failed to return the call yet. My bad! Kinda backed up against the wall on some jobs. Rushing to get them done. Will try to call them back tomorrow.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DeAnne, could you please tell 2Bjr to quit using my 6" knife, tell him to buy his own :furious:

Do you know if you shipped any of these into Canuck land, I don't remember seeing any in our princess auto stores.(Sarnia and London If I were to get particular) http://www.walltools.com/store/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html

Really liking the 6" knife even more, she's killer in the 3 ways too :thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman

2buckcanuck said:


> DeAnne, could you please tell 2Bjr to quit using my 6" knife, tell him to buy his own :furious:
> 
> Do you know if you shipped any of these into Canuck land, I don't remember seeing any in our princess auto stores.(Sarnia and London If I were to get particular) http://www.walltools.com/store/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html
> 
> Really liking the 6" knife even more, she's killer in the 3 ways too :thumbsup:


Hey 2Buck,

DeAnne is having problems* and can't access the internet right now. She asks that you give her a call at 708-277-3472.

She needs some testing done on a new tool they are coming up with _and can answer your question about Canuckian delivery status._

:thumbup:

*Big storm hit their area and causing problems with communications.


----------



## cazna

Those bucket scoops are great, I must order a couple more of those 6 knifes from walltools, They are great too :yes:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

rhardman said:


> Hey 2Buck,
> 
> DeAnne is having problems* and can't access the internet right now. She asks that you give her a call at 708-277-3472.
> 
> She needs some testing done on a new tool they are coming up with _and can answer your question about Canuckian delivery status._
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> *Big storm hit their area and causing problems with communications.


:blink:Ok

Ill try near the end of the week, that's when I go to the where I get my daughter, they have a Princess Auto where she lives, so if the knife is not there, then I can kill 2 birds with one stone when I call.

I do have a idea for a knife so.................. I know , their watching, keep my mouth shut


----------



## Advance Equipment

2buckcanuck said:


> DeAnne, could you please tell 2Bjr to quit using my 6" knife, tell him to buy his own :furious:
> 
> Do you know if you shipped any of these into Canuck land, I don't remember seeing any in our princess auto stores.(Sarnia and London If I were to get particular) http://www.walltools.com/store/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html
> 
> Really liking the 6" knife even more, she's killer in the 3 ways too :thumbsup:


Hello 2buckcanuck,

This is so typical of our kids taking over our belongings. On the other hand I'm sure happy to know he likes my 6" knife. The Advance tools should be in all of the Princess Auto stores. I will send an email to the buyer asking if our tool assortment is stocked in the Sarnia and London stores. Thanks for the update. Please call me at your convenience at 800-621-4516 or 708-277-3472. I need your feedback on several new tools we are working on.

Thanks for your support!! :thumbup:

DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment

cazna said:


> Those bucket scoops are great, I must order a couple more of those 6 knifes from walltools, They are great too :yes:.


 
Hello Cazna,

I am so glade to hear you like the Advance knives and bucket scoops.

Thanks for your support!!:thumbup:

DeAnne


----------



## rhardman

Advance Equipment said:


> Hello 2buckcanuck,
> 
> This is so typical of our kids taking over our belongings. On the other hand I'm sure happy to know he likes my 6" knife. The Advance tools should be in all of the Princess Auto stores. I will send an email to the buyer asking if our tool assortment is stocked in the Sarnia and London stores. Thanks for the update. Please call me at your convenience at 800-621-4516 or 708-277-3472. I need your feedback on several new tools we are working on.
> 
> Thanks for your support!! :thumbup:
> 
> DeAnne


 
ALL of your tools? :whistling2:

...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

guess its time for me to post here,,,, I also recieved a pan and set of knives from advance. I wanted to try them out for abit, cause, being an old grumpy guy,,, I tend to reject anything for the first 5 minutes.

I used the pan and knives for the last three jobs I have done.

I always thought that the rounded pan would be a great idea,,, and it is a TOP NOTICE pan, but I find that its harder to clean than the tradional "square" ones. I have been using a "kraft" pan for a cpl years,,, its abit bigger, but I believe its made by the same manufactor,,, could be wrong.
I really liked the fact that the advance pan is abit smaller.

I really like the knives, well made, tough, good grade stainless steel,,,

I really like the "gills" in the handle(I call em that cause they remind me of fish gills). Easy to use knives of great quality.

Thanks so much for the oppurtunity to try these out. I have sent them out with my step-son, whom I taught this trade(dragging and kicking) to check them out. He about fell out when I told him to try em out and let me know if he liked em,,,,, he don't get much in the way of new stuff!!!

Thanks again,,, and you guys make GOOD tools


----------



## Advance Equipment

:thumbup:


Capt-sheetrock said:


> guess its time for me to post here,,,, I also recieved a pan and set of knives from advance. I wanted to try them out for abit, cause, being an old grumpy guy,,, I tend to reject anything for the first 5 minutes.
> 
> I used the pan and knives for the last three jobs I have done.
> 
> I always thought that the rounded pan would be a great idea,,, and it is a TOP NOTICE pan, but I find that its harder to clean than the tradional "square" ones. I have been using a "kraft" pan for a cpl years,,, its abit bigger, but I believe its made by the same manufactor,,, could be wrong.
> I really liked the fact that the advance pan is abit smaller.
> 
> I really like the knives, well made, tough, good grade stainless steel,,,
> 
> I really like the "gills" in the handle(I call em that cause they remind me of fish gills). Easy to use knives of great quality.
> 
> Thanks so much for the oppurtunity to try these out. I have sent them out with my step-son, whom I taught this trade(dragging and kicking) to check them out. He about fell out when I told him to try em out and let me know if he liked em,,,,, he don't get much in the way of new stuff!!!
> 
> Thanks again,,, and you guys make GOOD tools



Hello Capt-sheetrock,

I am thrilled to hear you like our mud pan and taping knives. I love your analogy of fins in the handle as "fish gills". I fished a lot when I was younger with my brother. Those were the good days. We really appreciate your positive feedback on our tools because we a are a family business and a true U.S. manufacturer that wants to make excellent quality tools for the professionals.

Thanks again !!!! 


DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment

2buckcanuck said:


> DeAnne, could you please tell 2Bjr to quit using my 6" knife, tell him to buy his own :furious:
> 
> Do you know if you shipped any of these into Canuck land, I don't remember seeing any in our princess auto stores.(Sarnia and London If I were to get particular) http://www.walltools.com/store/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html
> 
> Really liking the 6" knife even more, she's killer in the 3 ways too :thumbsup:


Hello 2buckcanuck,

The buyer at Princess Auto confirmed today that our tools are stocked in Sarnia and London stores. However, I just realized they do not carry a 6" knife, only 8",10" and 12" knives. Please ask them to special order the 6" knife. I believe they will. Let me know if you have any problems. :thumbup:

Thank you,
DeAnne


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Advance Equipment said:


> Hello 2buckcanuck,
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any problems. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you,
> DeAnne


 You mean with the knife or with "jr" the knife theif????

I feel his pain,,, those knives will walk away on their own, if ya don't keep a eye on em.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Just something I figured out you can do easily with the Advanced 6" knife on the 3 ways. I know everyone has their own way of doing 3 ways. But, just throwing this out there. Might make some of you think HHmmmm







maybe if I did this instead


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Just something I figured out you can do easily with the Advanced 6" knife on the 3 ways. I know everyone has their own way of doing 3 ways. But, just throwing this out there. Might make some of you think HHmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if I did this instead
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqeL7h7-JNU


Thats more or less the same way I do it but with a 4", the shape of the side of the blade is the key to not gouging out corners, the standard 6" broadknife tends to gouge not like the one ewe are using .


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Oops, I posted my review of the Advance knives in rhardman's thread quite some time ago. So, here it goes again....

The knives are awesome, even though I am used to a little stiffer knife. The 6" knife is my favorite. It is very useful for picking 3-ways. The handles are very comfortable. I thought that the "gills" would be hard to clean the mud out of. It wasn't that bad. One guy that I work with calls the knives his own and asks where his knives are. He likes them as much as I do.

The round bottom pan is great. I have seen the round bottom pans before and honestly had no interest in them. After using the round bottom pan, I wish that I would have started out in the trade with a round bottom pan. There was a little sharp edge on the edge of the pan that ended up gouging the knife handles a little bit. It even cut my finger during cleaning. A minor scratch... I took a multimaster and sanded the inside lip of the pan and it was gone in seconds.

Did I mention that I love the 6" knife? A 4" knife would be a great addition to the arsenal of equipment. My daughter likes the feel of the handles on the knives. She said they are "squeezy". I must agree with her. 

A big thanks to DeAnne for the tools. I love them.


----------



## Advance Equipment

2buckcanuck said:


> I finally got some use out of the taping knives sent me, so here's my opinion
> I really like the mud pan, just like everyone else does, but I loved it even more today, 2buckjr cut his finger on it while cleaning it. That should teach him not to touch it
> 
> They remind me of these knives http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Wipedown-Knives/Wallboard-Wipedown-Knife . but these ones tend to break with in 3 months, so I gave up on buying them. The advance knives have the same action/bend like these ones, but their way stronger. I was really putting a lot of stress on them, more force than normal, and they performed well. It felt like the bending action was going through the whole knife, not just the blade.I'm going to let 2buckjr use them tomorrow, if they survive him, then their really TUFF tools, that kid breaks every thing:furious:
> 
> Were hawk and trowel guys, but I did try the 10" out on 1st coat bead, seemed ok to me, nothing wrong with the tool. (just don't see how P&K guys gain speed compared to H&T, but that's a different thread).:whistling2:
> 
> I really like the 6", it's my new favourite toy.My hand can cramp up when doing screws etc, but I'm starting to notice the hand grip is making a difference, I like the grip.
> 
> We mostly use the straight knives for wiping tape, and to skim some times, just for a change up or mood thing.
> 
> My only complaint, and it's no fault of Advance tools, I will half to duct tape one knife to a pole sander. We do a lot of stuff with a wiping knife on a stick, and I see from this site a lot of other guys do too. So maybe......just a Idea, but maybe you can invent some type of adapter , that allows you to attach your knives to a pole sanding handle. One that can pivot or swivel too. Or a adjustable handle, that allows you to place or remove the wiping knife fast, that may be stronger. Just a idea, but I think some thing like that will sell.
> 
> Here's one example where longer knives are needed (sorry Sir mudslinger) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM go to the one minute mark, and there's the knives I compare it to, but they break to easy as said.
> 
> and a advanced tool vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eWZnlmV9R8
> 
> Thank you Advanced tools, for giving and letting me try your tools, I do like them.
> 
> And thank you too Rhardman, for setting it up


Hello 2buckcanuck,

Thank you for taking time to try our tools and give me your feedback. We truly appreciate it!!! We are looking at making a knife with a threaded end so that you can adopt an extension pole for high reach areas. I will keep you posted. Also, let me know how they survive 2buckjr. 

Thanks again!!

DeAnne


----------



## cazna

Count me in for a knife with threaded ends please, 10 and 12, the blade support bar quite stiff, More solid than the cool grip bar, That would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

I used the contoured pan today, not a bad little number. It takes some getting used to cleaning it out, but I don't have as many crannies for the hot-mud to get stuck in, and that's definitely a bonus. I like it.

Still waiting for an opportunity to use the 14" offset, I think it will be on Thursday and Friday....got some skimming to do where I'll break out of H&T mode and give it a shot, and then the next day have a bunch of ugly skip to put on so it won't matter if I change up my method on that:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Advance Equipment said:


> Hello 2buckcanuck,
> 
> Thank you for taking time to try our tools and give me your feedback. We truly appreciate it!!! We are looking at making a knife with a threaded end so that you can adopt an extension pole for high reach areas. I will keep you posted. Also, let me know how they survive 2buckjr.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> DeAnne


Like this? Round handle fits into an old TT extension handle.


----------



## gazman

This time I atached the pic. Sometimes I am a:jester:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Like this? Round handle fits into an old TT extension handle.


Yeah, Something like that, The wipedown knifes are a bit bendy, Great for wiping tape but not for the next coats.


----------



## SlimPickins

I had an opportunity to use the 14" offset knife today. My first go was at a wide belly band, and to be completely honest I did not like the way it coated out. It's tough to work semi-thick mud with it, and the ripples were pretty bad no matter how I worked the blade.

HOWEVER: I also went to a blank piece of wall and tried doing a little skip-trowel with it. I'm in love with it! It gave me a totally new pattern and the mud came off fast and looked delicious. I can now offer a pattern that very few (if any) people in my area can offer. I have an idea or two on how to improve the ergonomics of the handle for this purpose, but my guess is that you're not all that interested in creating a new mold for a small percentage of users:whistling2: Seriously though, I will use this knife a lot. Thanks so much for letting me test it...I'm sold, and will now have to buy an entire set:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Advance Equipment said:


> Hello 2buckcanuck,
> 
> Thank you for taking time to try our tools and give me your feedback. We truly appreciate it!!! We are looking at making a knife with a threaded end so that you can adopt an extension pole for high reach areas. I will keep you posted. Also, let me know how they survive 2buckjr.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> DeAnne


YES PLEASE!!! I have to make my own so buying descent ones would be great.


----------



## Captain Drywall

we need to beat down that rocker for putting the joint so close to the angle


----------



## VANMAN

Advance Equipment said:


> Hello 2buckcanuck,
> 
> Thank you for taking time to try our tools and give me your feedback. We truly appreciate it!!! We are looking at making a knife with a threaded end so that you can adopt an extension pole for high reach areas. I will keep you posted. Also, let me know how they survive 2buckjr.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> DeAnne


 I have sent pics 2 advance tools of something i made! Same idea but it can fit a lot of different size knives so u only buy the bit and change knives u already own!!:whistling2:
Not a new knife for dif things


----------



## VANMAN

I think they didn't like the brand of tool it was attached 2!! Marshalton knife!!!!


----------



## rhardman

VANMAN said:


> I have sent pics 2 advance tools of something i made! Same idea but it can fit a lot of different size knives so u only buy the bit and change knives u already own!!:whistling2:
> Not a new knife for dif things


My friend, the excellent description of your product has now set a 12 month clock in motion for you to protect the idea with a patent. The trick to promoting an upcoming product is not to mention the idea too specifically, too soon.*

Standard rule for a patent thief is that they have to figure they can either 
a) intimidate the inventor into not putting up a fight
b) determine the idea is far more profitable than the $100,000.00 they can expect to pay in attorney's fees.

Obama is trying to get a new law passed so the things are more like Europe. _Not good for the small innovator._


*Email me if you're concerned. I know some tricks that can help you out. Advance is fine, you have absolutely no worry there. I also need to talk to you on that delivery issue.


----------



## VANMAN

rhardman said:


> My friend, the excellent description of your product has now set a 12 month clock in motion for you to protect the idea with a patent. The trick to promoting an upcoming product is not to mention the idea too specifically, too soon.*
> 
> Standard rule for a patent thief is that they have to figure they can either
> a) intimidate the inventor into not putting up a fight
> b) determine the idea is far more profitable than the $100,000.00 they can expect to pay in attorney's fees.
> 
> Obama is trying to get a new law passed so the things are more like Europe. _Not good for the small innovator._
> 
> 
> *Email me if you're concerned. I know some tricks that can help you out. Advance is fine, you have absolutely no worry there. I also need to talk to you on that delivery issue.


 Cheers Rick i will b intouch with u soon!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Advance Equipment

cazna said:


> Yeah, Something like that, The wipedown knifes are a bit bendy, Great for wiping tape but not for the next coats.


Hello Cazna,

I have been out of town until today. I appreciate your feedback.

Thank you,
DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment

SlimPickins said:


> I had an opportunity to use the 14" offset knife today. My first go was at a wide belly band, and to be completely honest I did not like the way it coated out. It's tough to work semi-thick mud with it, and the ripples were pretty bad no matter how I worked the blade.
> 
> HOWEVER: I also went to a blank piece of wall and tried doing a little skip-trowel with it. I'm in love with it! It gave me a totally new pattern and the mud came off fast and looked delicious. I can now offer a pattern that very few (if any) people in my area can offer. I have an idea or two on how to improve the ergonomics of the handle for this purpose, but my guess is that you're not all that interested in creating a new mold for a small percentage of users:whistling2: Seriously though, I will use this knife a lot. Thanks so much for letting me test it...I'm sold, and will now have to buy an entire set:thumbsup:


Hello Slimpickins,

I have been out of the office until today. I am thrilled to hear you found this works well as a skip trowel!! Unfortunately, you are correct we would not be able to redesign a new handle at this time. You can order these knives for www.wall-tools.com or all-walls.com 

Thanks again for your honesty.

DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment

Advance Equipment said:


> Hello Slimpickins,
> 
> I have been out of the office until today. I am thrilled to hear you found this works well as a skip trowel!! Unfortunately, you are correct we would not be able to redesign a new handle at this time. You can order these knives for www.wall-tools.com or all-walls.com
> 
> Thanks again for your honesty.
> 
> DeAnne



Hello Slimpickins,

I gave you the incorrect address for Wall Tools. The correct address is www.walltools.com

Thank you,
DeAnne


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> Just something I figured out you can do easily with the Advanced 6" knife on the 3 ways. I know everyone has their own way of doing 3 ways. But, just throwing this out there. Might make some of you think HHmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if I did this instead
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqeL7h7-JNU


 
This video made me laugh. I thought everybody finished their angles like this. I grew up hand finishing houses and never use machine tools. Only thing I have ever used is a box, and that was only a couple of times. We just run a 6 on each side of the angle by hand and they come out great. IMO, using some tools create more problems. Sure they are fast, but you always have to go behind them to make it right.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

thefinisher said:


> This video made me laugh. I thought everybody finished their angles like this. I grew up hand finishing houses and never use machine tools. Only thing I have ever used is a box, and that was only a couple of times. We just run a 6 on each side of the angle by hand and they come out great. IMO, using some tools create more problems. Sure they are fast, but you always have to go behind them to make it right.


 
LOL,, HeeHee,,, Hah Hah,,, etc etc,,,,,,,

If you think you can run an angle by hand as fast and as good as a machince,,,,, DRIVE ON,,, or as my dad allways said,,,"beat with your own head",, feels so good when you stop!!!! :yes:


----------



## moore

We just run a 6 on each side of the angle by hand and they come out great

You must have one stiff 6 ,,running angles by hand is slooow... trust me i know...
running angles with a 6'' [by hand] Is just wrong [over kill]


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> You must have one stiff 6 ,,running angles by hand is slooow... trust me i know...
> running angles with a 6'' [by hand] Is just wrong [over kill]


*ahem* says the king of overkill :jester::whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

After I tried the advance knives and pan, I gave em to my step-son (see previous post).

He has been using them for a cpl months now, and he likes them so much, he won't even use any of my marshaltowns anymore(he may be a communist).

Anyhoo, wanted to let ya know,,, he likes em better than any of my knives, trowels, etc.

I think you have a new groupie !!:yes:


----------



## Advance Equipment

Capt-sheetrock said:


> After I tried the advance knives and pan, I gave em to my step-son (see previous post).
> 
> He has been using them for a cpl months now, and he likes them so much, he won't even use any of my marshaltowns anymore(he may be a communist).
> 
> Anyhoo, wanted to let ya know,,, he likes em better than any of my knives, trowels, etc.
> 
> I think you have a new groupie !!:yes:



Hello Capt-sheetrock,

Thank you for sharing your feedback. We are always pleased to hear positive feedback on are tools. We truly want our customers to be happy with all our products . 


Thanks again.

DeAnne


----------



## rhardman

DeAnne,

I saw yesterday that Brandon featured the mixer up front and center in his new tool catalog under the new tools topic.

He did a beautiful job.:thumbsup:



....don't mean to be a commercial..just part of the process everyone here has helped with from the beginning.


----------



## cazna

rhardman said:


> DeAnne,
> 
> I saw yesterday that Brandon featured the mixer up front and center in his new tool catalog under the new tools topic.
> 
> He did a beautiful job.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ....don't mean to be a commercial..just part of the process everyone here has helped with from the beginning.


 
Hey Rick, Tell brandon to send me a cataloge, I filled out all the guff on the send me a cataloge part on there site, But nothing yet, Maybe im just being impatient.


----------



## rhardman

cazna said:


> Hey Rick, Tell brandon to send me a cataloge, I filled out all the guff on the send me a cataloge part on there site, But nothing yet, Maybe im just being impatient.


 
_...at your service...._:thumbsup:

I called and sent an email...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

What about my tool design I sent you guys









Didn't you like it


----------



## Tim0282

He sent two to me. :tongue: I could send you one of mine if you like 




cazna said:


> Hey Rick, Tell brandon to send me a cataloge, I filled out all the guff on the send me a cataloge part on there site, But nothing yet, Maybe im just being impatient.


----------



## Tim0282

He's purty busy last week and this week sending orders to me. I keep burning up stuff or breaking stuff.


----------



## rhardman

2buckcanuck said:


> What about my tool design I sent you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you like it


Me?

I sent you and a couple other guys a PM with a question. When you respond to that I'll be happy to talk about your idea.....things are interesting right now on that front...


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

I went as far as to give a couple of my Advance Equipment knives names. I call the 12" Sugar Coat and the 6" is Sweetie Pie. Yesterday I introduced a guy to Sugar Coat and Sweetie Pie and he laughed at the fact that I named my knives.:yes: Later in the day, he said that knives that nice deserve to have names and I agreed.


----------



## JustMe

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I call the 12" Sugar Coat and the 6" is Sweetie Pie.


I left my little sweetie pie - the girl I'm training up to start taking my place some - on a job site the other day, while I went to wrap up a couple others. When I came back, I found she'd grabbed my Advance 6" and was using it for fire taping a couple bathrooms. She said she really liked it. I told her not to get too used to it, or drop it. I'm liking it too, especially for 3 ways, and 1st coating tear away fast mask that doesn't require too much finishing width.


----------



## Advance Equipment

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I went as far as to give a couple of my Advance Equipment knives names. I call the 12" Sugar Coat and the 6" is Sweetie Pie. Yesterday I introduced a guy to Sugar Coat and Sweetie Pie and he laughed at the fact that I named my knives.:yes: Later in the day, he said that knives that nice deserve to have names and I agreed.


 
Hello M T Buckets Painting,

I must admit those are great names. I love the fact that you like our knives enough to give them names.

Thanks for the feedback!
DeAnne


----------



## 2buckcanuck

WILLIAM ALEXANDER JOHNSON aka 2BUCKjr 

Lost my advance 6" knife on me









If anyone sees a person that looks like this, and goes by that name, pound the [email protected] out of him:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> WILLIAM ALEXANDER JOHNSON aka 2BUCKjr
> 
> Lost my advance 6" knife on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone sees a person that looks like this, and goes by that name, pound the [email protected] out of him:furious::furious::furious:


Doesnt he play with the Toronto Maple Leafs.


----------



## cazna

Check the Portaloo, I have heard of some Jnrs doing that :blink: Just put an elbow length glove on first and a peg on your nose


----------



## Drywall_King

2buckcanuck said:


> WILLIAM ALEXANDER JOHNSON aka 2BUCKjr
> 
> Lost my advance 6" knife on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone sees a person that looks like this, and goes by that name, pound the [email protected] out of him:furious::furious::furious:


Thats for scrapping floors right? My dad had a mexican put one of those on a stick and tapped it to scrape floors after that he called it a MEXICAN!!! hahaha


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Drywall_King said:


> Thats for scrapping floors right? My dad had a mexican put one of those on a stick and tapped it to scrape floors after that he called it a MEXICAN!!! hahaha


Nope, used that knife a lot, became my favourite knife.

Seen it before in princess auto, thought how stupid. Then advance sent me some to try, fell in love with them.

The grip is nice on them, but the main thing I like with it is, you get the virtues of a large knife, incorporated into a small one . They FLEX extremely well, meaning very tight coats. It was really great on pre-fill and 3 ways of all things

They should make a 5" too, 4" might be pushing it, and you should try one too:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall

I feel your pain 2buck the little basterd who work for me used mine for a side job and it never returned ..I hate him


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

cazna said:


> Check the Portaloo, I have heard of some Jnrs doing that :blink: Just put an elbow length glove on first and a peg on your nose


Can't always check the port-potty,,,

The GC on our last job,,,"sub-leased it" to the mexican framers !!!!

Ever seen a pota-potty with a satellitie dish????


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr.

2 buck jr. here, if anyone sends any tool i'll try my best to usethem under extreme pressure, but my true intentin is not to break them...... seriously guys i'm not that bad.


----------



## fr8train

welcome back Jr., what did you do to dislocate your shoulder? Rough romp with the beaver!?! How's everything with the energy loss?


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> ...... seriously guys i'm not that bad.


Ahhhhh.....Hahahahahahahahaha, thats not what 2Buck said.


----------



## Advance Equipment

2buckcanuck said:


> WILLIAM ALEXANDER JOHNSON aka 2BUCKjr
> 
> Lost my advance 6" knife on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone sees a person that looks like this, and goes by that name, pound the [email protected] out of him:furious::furious::furious:


I'm sorry to hear you lost your 6" Advance knife and I feel sorry for who ever has it. Yikes!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

In 1916, Our Canadian parliament caught fire, In our time of need, Our common wealth buddies, the kiwi's came to our need, and sent us some,,,,,, wood ????:blink: to help rebuild. 

Now, almost one hundred years later, in 2011, Another Canuck falls into a time of need. 2buckjr lost 2buckcanuck's 6" Advanced taping knife on him. So kiwiman sent me his 6" knife through the mail,,,,, the spirit continues:thumbup:

Thank you, thank you very much kiwiman, and you did not half to do that, I appreciate it very much, I owe you one.

But I wish I had a camera, for when I opened the package up, and seen what you drew on the knife blade with black marker, I laughed my arse off...... so I drew up a representation in WP, to show everyone what you put on it. Can't wait to show it to 2bjr tomorrow









Oh, and I threw in a pick of the New Zealand room, the wood you sent us, which we did put to use in our Canadian parliament


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> In 1916, Our Canadian parliament caught fire, In our time of need, Our common wealth buddies, the kiwi's came to our need, and sent us some,,,,,, wood ????:blink: to help rebuild.
> 
> Now, almost one hundred years later, in 2011, Another Canuck falls into a time of need. 2buckjr lost 2buckcanuck's 6" Advanced taping knife on him. So kiwiman sent me his 6" knife through the mail,,,,, the spirit continues:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you, thank you very much kiwiman, and you did not half to do that, I appreciate it very much, I owe you one.
> 
> But I wish I had a camera, for when I opened the package up, and seen what you drew on the knife blade with black marker, I laughed my arse off...... so I drew up a representation in WP, to show everyone what you put on it. Can't wait to show it to 2bjr tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I threw in a pick of the New Zealand room, the wood you sent us, which we did put to use in our Canadian parliament


No worries cobber, just tell him not to lick it......they aint raisins in the pic


----------



## cazna

Hahaha, Thats kiwimans old sheepsh!t scoop, Enjoy 2buck :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> No worries cobber, just tell him not to lick it......they aint raisins in the pic


I tossed the knife at 2bjr when I got to work today, to show him what you wrote on it,,,,,, he chuckled.

Then I told him "kiwiman said you were suppose to give it a good sniff, see what kiwi land smells like" I couldn't beleive it, He stuck it right up to his face and, and gave it a really big sniff, Like as if he were doing a line or something.

I couldn't stop laughing He​







, then I told him, the look on his face

Thank you again Kiwiman, you live 9,000 thousand miles away from me, but you gave me a good laugh at work today
nry​


----------



## cazna

lol :thumbup: sniff sniff jnr


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I tossed the knife at 2bjr when I got to work today, to show him what you wrote on it,,,,,, he chuckled.
> 
> Then I told him "kiwiman said you were suppose to give it a good sniff, see what kiwi land smells like" I couldn't beleive it, He stuck it right up to his face and, and gave it a really big sniff, Like as if he were doing a line or something.
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing He​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I told him, the look on his face
> 
> Thank you again Kiwiman, you live 9,000 thousand miles away from me, but you gave me a good laugh at work today
> nry​


ah hahaha
Sorry 2Bjr..... Careful, that stuff will get you sh!tfaced


----------



## guijarrero

Hi, thanks for the thread..
I 'd like to know if someone had tested advanced tools' 90 internals roller's









it is a real non expensive tool at $89.9 at A-W and I'd like to know your opinion about it. I know Col, TT, BLine etc are excelent but also they are 2x expensive, so I want to hear something about this one if you have used one
Thank you!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Kiwiman said:


> No worries cobber, just tell him not to lick it......they aint raisins in the pic


tell him it is Licorice


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

guijarrero said:


> Hi, thanks for the thread..
> I 'd like to know if someone had tested advanced tools' 90 internals roller's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a real non expensive tool at $89.9 at A-W and I'd like to know your opinion about it. I know Col, TT, BLine etc are excelent but also they are 2x expensive, so I want to hear something about this one if you have used one
> Thank you!!


used one years ago makes a mess but it is preference on if ya like it or not


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> In 1916, Our Canadian parliament caught fire, In our time of need, Our common wealth buddies, the kiwi's came to our need, and sent us some,,,,,, wood ????:blink: to help rebuild.
> 
> Now, almost one hundred years later, in 2011, Another Canuck falls into a time of need. 2buckjr lost 2buckcanuck's 6" Advanced taping knife on him. So kiwiman sent me his 6" knife through the mail,,,,, the spirit continues:thumbup:


When I was in a Home Depot yesterday, I saw they had plastic red handled Marshalltown 6" knives like Advance's. They weren't in the (paint?) section with some of the other knife brands, like Richards knives, but over by the drywall, with some other Marshalltown knives.

Just in case you can't find a 6" Advance, if it comes to where you need one again.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> When I was in a Home Depot yesterday, I saw they had plastic red handled Marshalltown 6" knives like Advance's. They weren't in the (paint?) section with some of the other knife brands, like Richards knives, but over by the drywall, with some other Marshalltown knives.
> 
> Just in case you can't find a 6" Advance, if it comes to where you need one again.


Holy, do you have a crystal ball or something:blink:

Today, I was checking out the points on my 6" advance, I noticed they were getting fairly worn out. Which got me to thinking, I wonder if this thing is going to break soon (since 2bjr keeps using it). Then on the second last joint I was pre-filling today, I heard a little snap:blink:. I could not bare to examine my favourite knife at that moment







,,, I will examine it tomorrow.









2bjr has the 4" marshmallow in this pic, if that is what you mean, no one ever uses it









Princess auto sells the Advance knives, their right beside our Win-roc store (supply house) same parking lot. Just last time I checked, they did not have the stainless steel ones, just the blue blades, which I don't care for......

So if Deanne is reading this......


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, do you have a crystal ball or something:blink:
> 
> Today, I was checking out the points on my 6" advance, I noticed they were getting fairly worn out. Which got me to thinking, I wonder if this thing is going to break soon (since 2bjr keeps using it). Then on the second last joint I was pre-filling today, I heard a little snap:blink:. I could not bare to examine my favourite knife at that moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,, I will examine it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2bjr has the 4" marshmallow in this pic, if that is what you mean, no one ever uses it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess auto sells the Advance knives, their right beside our Win-roc store (supply house) same parking lot. Just last time I checked, they did not have the stainless steel ones, just the blue blades, which I don't care for......
> 
> So if Deanne is reading this......


You got stainless Advance knives? I thought you got and were liking their 6" blue steel one.

No, not the Marshalltown Durasoft handles, but ones like these:

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...Style-Blue-Steel-Taping-Knife/144209/Cat/1403

But the ones I saw were blue steel. Maybe something like a paint shop or Home Hardware or ....... might have 6" stainless like you're looking for.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> You got stainless Advance knives? I thought you got and were liking their 6" blue steel one.
> 
> No, not the Marshalltown Durasoft handles, but ones like these:
> 
> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...Style-Blue-Steel-Taping-Knife/144209/Cat/1403
> 
> But the ones I saw were blue steel. Maybe something like a paint shop or Home Hardware or ....... might have 6" stainless like you're looking for.


Check out post #102, I thought kiwiman was being nice to me, by sending me that knife in the pic, But he covered it in sheep do do.

Must..... pay........ back........ sheep........ shagging........ kiwi:furious::furious:

Plus not keen on blue blades, you half to clean them when your done with them so......:whistling2:

Would half to see how the handle feels in your hand, for your MT knife, but I do actually like the advance one:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Must..... pay........ back........ sheep........ shagging........ kiwi:furious::furious:


----------



## rhardman

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, do you have a crystal ball or something:blink:
> 
> Today, I was checking out the points on my 6" advance, I noticed they were getting fairly worn out. Which got me to thinking, I wonder if this thing is going to break soon (since 2bjr keeps using it). Then on the second last joint I was pre-filling today, I heard a little snap:blink:. I could not bare to examine my favourite knife at that moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,, I will examine it tomorrow.
> 
> 2bjr has the 4" marshmallow in this pic, if that is what you mean, no one ever uses it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess auto sells the Advance knives, their right beside our Win-roc store (supply house) same parking lot. Just last time I checked, they did not have the stainless steel ones, just the blue blades, which I don't care for......
> 
> So if Deanne is reading this......


 
Hey 2Buck!

That had to break your heart.:blink:

How long did that thing last? I was thinking that a knife that had a 1/4 inch thick blade welded to a pipe would never wear out...but wouldn't work worth beans either. Don't mean to sound flippant...sincerely...how long would you recommend a knife last (remembering that the more ridgid/thicker it is, the longer it's life, the more flexible/comfortable...the thinner gauge steel).

It's a good question I think.


Oh guijarrero, DeAnne said the corner roller above isn't theirs. Must be another "Advance" and not "Advance-Equipment."

FYI...

Rick


----------



## JustMe

rhardman said:


> Oh guijarrero, DeAnne said the corner roller above isn't theirs. Must be another "Advance" and not "Advance-Equipment."
> 
> FYI...
> 
> Rick


That's an Advanced Taping Tools roller. Not an Advance Equipment roller.

Good to see you're still around and popping in, Rick.


----------



## guijarrero

rhardman said:


> Hey 2Buck!
> 
> Oh guijarrero, DeAnne said the corner roller above isn't theirs. Must be another "Advance" and not "Advance-Equipment."


Hi Mr,:thumbsup:
thanks for the information









Brand sounds high quality, and this price may be really unexpensive for a high quality tool.. maybe can be checked if it is an input mistake ¿??


----------



## rhardman

JustMe said:


> Good to see you're still around and popping in, Rick.


I've been around just quiet because of the divorce (as SDR and Tim0282 know). Turned out to be the ugliest I've ever seen. I'll share more positive information when I can.

Rick


----------



## 2buckcanuck

rhardman said:


> Hey 2Buck!
> 
> That had to break your heart.:blink:
> 
> How long did that thing last? I was thinking that a knife that had a 1/4 inch thick blade welded to a pipe would never wear out...but wouldn't work worth beans either. Don't mean to sound flippant...sincerely...how long would you recommend a knife last (remembering that the more ridgid/thicker it is, the longer it's life, the more flexible/comfortable...the thinner gauge steel).
> 
> It's a good question I think.


Actually all is good, it must of been me that made the loud snapping sound, maybe it was my knee, back, elbow, shoulder, neck, wrist ,ankle ,finger, who knows when your getting old:blink:. The knife put on 200 feet of no coat today,,,, but I was truly afraid something did go on it.:blink:

So best to let everyone know, a long with Deanne/advance, that all is good:thumbup:


----------



## moore

Rick/advance tools /Kobalt......Who stole from who?


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> Rick/advance tools /Kobalt......Who stole from who?


Assuming for a moment that Advance did 'steal' from Kobalt, who did Kobalt steal from?

From Advance's website:

_August’s son, Bill, joined the company in the early 1940’s and *invented the drywall taping knife, the first of its kind*._

HMMMM!?


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> Assuming for a moment that Advance did 'steal' from Kobalt, who did Kobalt steal from?
> 
> From Advance's website:
> 
> _August’s son, Bill, joined the company in the early 1940’s and *invented the drywall taping knife, the first of its kind*._
> 
> HMMMM!?


kobalt is A diy tool.. Kobalt stole from someone Im sure.. 

Advance being the inventor of the first taping knife??? NOT!

The First of it's kind ?? I'll give em that! 



Marshall town [dura/wood handle] 1 job...tops! then pitch..

goldblat ....same

wallboard...same

kobalt....dont waste your money.

mint craft knifes last through 400 boards before pitch time. 

MOORE'S METHODS!!!


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> kobalt is A diy tool.. Kobalt stole from someone Im sure..
> 
> Advance being the inventor of the first taping knife??? NOT!
> 
> The First of it's kind ?? I'll give em that!
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall town [dura/wood handle] 1 job...tops! then pitch..
> 
> goldblat ....same
> 
> wallboard...same
> 
> kobalt....dont waste your money.
> 
> mint craft knifes last through 400 boards before pitch time.
> 
> MOORE'S METHODS!!!


MOORE'S METHODS? Marshalltown one job tops?

What in the world do you do to those things? :blink:

Remember that back when, Advance was being a behind the scenes manufacturer for brands like Marshalltown, and has just recently come out with tools under their own name. So just maybe they did come up with the 1st taping knife, that was marketed under a # of brand names(?)


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> kobalt is A diy tool.. Kobalt stole from someone Im sure..
> 
> Advance being the inventor of the first taping knife??? NOT!
> 
> The First of it's kind ?? I'll give em that!
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall town [dura/wood handle] 1 job...tops! then pitch..
> 
> goldblat ....same
> 
> wallboard...same
> 
> kobalt....dont waste your money.
> 
> mint craft knifes last through 400 boards before pitch time.
> 
> MOORE'S METHODS!!!


I've got some Finishpro ones here somewhere that are identical but with red on the end of the handle instead of blue.


----------



## Kiwiman

rhardman said:


> I've been around just quiet because of the divorce (as SDR and Tim0282 know). Turned out to be the ugliest I've ever seen. I'll share more positive information when I can.
> 
> Rick


Every black cloud has a silver lining [email protected] times don't last forever, I'm sure some of the married guy's here will be quite jealous to be honest :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Every black cloud has a silver lining [email protected] times don't last forever, I'm sure some of the married guy's here will be quite jealous to be honest :whistling2:


I hope you checked over both your shoulders, before typing that Kiwiman


----------



## Advance Equipment

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually all is good, it must of been me that made the loud snapping sound, maybe it was my knee, back, elbow, shoulder, neck, wrist ,ankle ,finger, who knows when your getting old:blink:. The knife put on 200 feet of no coat today,,,, but I was truly afraid something did go on it.:blink:
> 
> So best to let everyone know, a long with Deanne/advance, that all is good:thumbup:


Good morning 2buckcanuck,

I'm happy to hear the all is good. I hope you are as well!









Thank you,
DeAnne


----------

